# Seriously???



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

So, the skankasaurus wrecks dropped my daughter off a Christmas present at her school (Now this is the skuzzy from late 2010/early 2011 who was picking him up for their "dates" right in my own driveway, not the one he is currently shacked up with) plus she also dropped Asshat off a Christmas present for my daughter to take home, so she could give it to her dad. 

WTF :scratchhead: Seriously??? I don't even have to ask if she's that stupid-the answer is obvious.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did your daughter bring those presents home to your house? 

This is so strange it's funny.. i'm sorry. Well i suppose the right thing to do would be to give it to Asshat's live-in so she can make sure he get it. Ofcourse make sure she knows who it's from and how you got it.

Yea I know, that's the evil side of me plotting.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

There is no way I am giving a gift to Asshat from slvtzilla. It just aint happening. I took it over to his sister and told her she could do whatever she wanted with it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> There is no way I am giving a gift to Asshat from slvtzilla. It just aint happening. I took it over to his sister and told her she could do whatever she wanted with it.


I understand that. 

I was just enjoying a bit of fantasy drama of the explossion it would cause of you givng Asshat's present from slvtzilla to the current live-in. 

Some people never stop amazing do they? It would be appropriate of you to send her something telling her to stay away from your child. Even notifying her school of this completely inappropriate contact.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I understand that.
> 
> I was just enjoying a bit of fantasy drama of the explossion it would cause of you givng Asshat's present from slvtzilla to the current live-in.
> 
> Some people never stop amazing do they? It would be appropriate of you to send her something telling her to stay away from your child. Even notifying her school of this completely inappropriate contact.


:iagree:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I understand that.
> 
> I was just enjoying a bit of fantasy drama of the explossion it would cause of you givng Asshat's present from slvtzilla to the current live-in.
> 
> Some people never stop amazing do they? It would be appropriate of you to send her something telling her to stay away from your child. Even notifying her school of this completely inappropriate contact.


yeah, I'm sure the new live-in has no idea about skankasaurus, or if she does know about the ole skank, she has no idea that her and Asshat have been doing the bang-bang for over a year now. From last I heard, they stopped communicating with each other (I dont know why) but she still wants him (why? :scratchhead: who knows, he's an Asshat) so she wanted to get him something for Christmas but the only she could get it to him was to drop it off at my daughter's school. And yes, that infuriates me.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

there would be a bit of justice in his new OW getting a gift from his last OW courtesy of you and sent C.O.D. (they don't do that anymore but it would be fitting)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> there would be a bit of justice in his new OW getting a gift from his last OW courtesy of you and sent C.O.D. (they don't do that anymore but it would be fitting)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me? I'm not so nice. I would make sure that the OW was the one who gets the present from the old OW to deliver to Asshat. I've done that kind of thing before. Why not? OW's tend to be all smug smug about how wonderful and special they are... a bit of reality never hurt one. And it tends to end affairs earlier. 

and I find it entertaining. :rofl:


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> So, the skankasaurus wrecks dropped my daughter off a Christmas present at her school (Now this is the skuzzy from late 2010/early 2011 who was picking him up for their "dates" right in my own driveway, not the one he is currently shacked up with) plus she also dropped Asshat off a Christmas present for my daughter to take home, so she could give it to her dad.
> 
> WTF :scratchhead: Seriously??? I don't even have to ask if she's that stupid-the answer is obvious.


Its one thing to have the gall to spread her legs for your husband, its another to cross the line and have contact with your child. 

I'd confront her about it in person. But I don't know your story. Are you divorced? If so, I suppose that would be different. But if not divorced, she definitely has crossed the line.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

You should have taken these gifts right back to the giver and tell her in no uncertain terms to never contact your child again or you will call the authorities. Your child is not the go between for your ex's OW new old or whatever. 
Put a stop to them bothering your child right away.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurosity said:


> You should have taken these gifts right back to the giver and tell her in no uncertain terms to never contact your child again or you will call the authorities. Your child is not the go between for your ex's OW new old or whatever.
> Put a stop to them bothering your child right away.


:iagree:

Using your child as a conduit is beyond despicable.


----------

